# Fall Retriever Hunt Test



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

*Hey Retriever folks*, we're having a discussion on the possibility of having a Fall Retriever Hunt Test in Utah put on by the WRRC over on 12 Volts "Utah Bird Dogs" forum in the Retriever Section http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=9
Come weigh in on it. I think it would be great to have a local Fall venue, though there are some considerations to be addressed such as the date, place, and volunteer help. That is where we need input.....It's not a bad place to discuss the Retriever breeds in general either, see you there.


----------

